# Dragonite, Salamence, Tyranitar, Gengar and Salamence vs Narutoverse



## potential (Jun 5, 2008)

Can these elite pokemon take out Naruto verse!

Dragonite,Salamence,Tyranitar,Gengar and GAR chomp.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 5, 2008)

In one of the Pokémon Manga's wasn't Lance's Dragonite shown to be a city-buster with his fully charged _Hyper Beam_?


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 5, 2008)

Narutoverse lose.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 5, 2008)

Why'd you give them two salamence's?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 5, 2008)

Dragonite's a city buster along with Tyranitar being a mountain buster. Gengar in the manga can drain life force by just stepping in your shadow amongst Salamence being raw power used. Before anyone is going to pull that "Genjustsu will beat the pokemon" It won't work when Dragonite obliterates the village with a mere hyper beam.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 5, 2008)

Dragonite, Salamence, Tyranitar and Garchomp would pwn with their powers. Not much in Naruto would probably even harm Gengar, and we all know how hax his abilities are.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 5, 2008)

Gengar probably solos as the one was seen in the anime the leviathan one in the first season of Pokemon. He could transmute things within seconds.


----------



## Tash (Jun 5, 2008)

By game feats: Garchomp solos.
By manga feats: Dragonite solos.
By anime: Naruto rapes.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 5, 2008)

I feel sorry for Narutoverse, getting beaten up by pokemons.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 5, 2008)

A wild Gengar appeared.

Go! Naruto!

Naruto used Throw Shuriken.

Naruto Missed!

Gengar used Psychic.

Critical Hit! It's Super Effective!

Naruto Died.

Use Next Ninja?
---

Go! Konoha!

Gengar withdrew.

A wild Dragonite appeared.

Konoha used Ninja spam.

It was not very effective...

Dragonite is chargin' his lazer.

Konoha used Art of Run.

Dragonite used Hyper Beam.

It's Super effective.

Konoha exploded.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 5, 2008)

Swajio said:


> By game feats: Garchomp solos.
> By manga feats: Dragonite solos.
> *By anime: Naruto rapes.*



Lulz Beg to differ. Anime Gengar shown in ep 72 of Pokemon 1st season was the Giant Gengar that could transmutate things within seconds not only that and send it to other dimensions while being impervious to any type of attack there ever was.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 5, 2008)

Salamance and Dragonite have hax stats. 

Gengar solos everyone in their sleep. Dream Eater FTW.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 6, 2008)

Once again, I don't think you're giving the Narutoverse enough credit. Naruto and Gaara could take Tyranitar, Salamence, or Garchomp, probably two of them. Akatsuki, all together, would be able to deal with Dragonite and the one Naruto has left over. Gengar would be the real problem, but the ninja wouldn't be the ones to deal with him. Rather, it would be up to the monks of temples throughout the Five Countries to cleanse the evil spirit, which all together, I think they could do.


----------



## Zer Kaizer (Jun 6, 2008)

Garchomp flies around at sonic speeds, so Garchomp making bombing runs on the village with Hyper Beam wouldn't be easy to stop.



> Diamond Pokedex:
> When it folds up its body and extends its wings, it looks like a jet plane. It flies at sonic speed.
> 
> Pearl Pokedex:
> It flies at speeds equal to a jet fighter plane. It never allows its prey to escape.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 6, 2008)

Gorblax said:


> Once again, I don't think you're giving the Narutoverse enough credit. Naruto and Gaara could take Tyranitar, Salamence, or Garchomp, probably two of them. Akatsuki, all together, would be able to deal with Dragonite and the one Naruto has left over. Gengar would be the real problem, but the ninja wouldn't be the ones to deal with him. Rather, it would be up to the monks of temples throughout the Five Countries to cleanse the evil spirit, which all together, I think they could do.



Gaara couldn't tank Tyranitar's Earthquake and it's armor it's too thick to be caught by Gaara's sand. Look at the feats given above Tyranitar is naturally a mountain buster the sand village is eliminated within seconds. Salamence can fly and drop powerful hyper beams. Think again Akatsuki is isn't even mere fast enough to catch a flying city busting Dragonite it can travel the world in merely hours. As for Gengar he simply steps into the monk's shadow draining his/her life force within seconds Narutoverse can't do shit but open their assholes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2008)

What about that Super-Dragonite from the lighthouse episode in the Pokemon anime?
Thing was ginormous.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 7, 2008)

A wild Dragonite appeared.

Go! Generic Ninja!

Generic Ninja used Run The Fuck Away!

Fight over.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 7, 2008)

Any one of them could solo.
Oh, and Gai would break his leg in Dynamic Entry and Tyranitar gets powered up in sand. Congratulations.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2008)

Poke rape.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Aug 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Poke rape.




what the wankiing overlod said


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

Are we using the Naruto or Pokemon elemental system


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 7, 2008)

Won't any one of them solo?


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 7, 2008)

Dragonite solos.He rape an intire city.


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 7, 2008)

Enough with the Narutoverse rape threads. Its not funny any moar.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 7, 2008)

The manga is non-canon.

The Narutoverse wins.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> The manga is non-canon.
> 
> The Narutoverse wins.



The games are actually canon. Which is infinitely worse.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 7, 2008)

Dream Eater solos.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2008)

There is no canon in the Pokemon franchise. Stop making up things.
Every individual series is canon unto itself and that's all there is.

Anyway, the aforementioned supersized Dragonite from the anime.


----------



## Red Exodus (Aug 8, 2008)

Actually there is. Games are the official canon, the statements/pokedex
information on the trading cards are a bit iffy (I believe since Nintendo
officially allows them, they could be canon in their information) and the
anime is it's own seperate continuity.

Manga is the same thing, although the creator of pokemon has stated that
the manga best reflects his vision of what pokemon is meant to be. Still,
last I checked, Nintendo hasn't said that the manga is canon.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 8, 2008)

Gengar can't get hit. He shadow balls all psychic genjutsu users.


----------



## Red Exodus (Aug 8, 2008)

Considering that he can get hit with elemental and non-elemental attacks
in the games, I'd say there's quite a disagreement there in your statement.

If he can get hit with a wing attack, which unless I'm mistaken, is just a
simple bat of the wings by a flying type, I'd say something like Chidori
would definitely work.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2008)

> Actually there is. Games are the official canon



And that's said where?

The Anime and Manga are both in their own continuity from the games. I don't remember the Elite Four being a bunch of evil lunatics in teh games or forcing Bruno to join through mind control.

Everything in the Manga is rather dark and twisted compared to the other Pokemon incarnations.


----------



## ∅ (Aug 8, 2008)

Jinibea said:


> Dragonite solos.He rape an intire city.


You're thinking of the previous stage, Dragonair.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 8, 2008)

The manga, anime and games are each canon unto themselves.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 8, 2008)

And manga and game both rape hard.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 8, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> And manga and game both rape hard.



Lol.

Funny guy/gal you are.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 8, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Lol.
> 
> Funny guy/gal you are.



Lol

What a gullible person you are.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 8, 2008)

Because Narutoverse can match up to city-busters, right?
And the strongest ever versions of those Pokemon shown in the anime also rape hard, like the Giga-Dragonite in that one episode.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2008)

It should be noted in the anime, Haunter was capable of removing both Ash's an Pikachu's spirits when they were knocked unconscious.
Not too farfetched to say Gengar could dothe same I guess. 'cept he could just wait for the enemies to fall asleep instead of KO'ing them.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 8, 2008)

He could actively put them to sleep through Hypnosis.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 8, 2008)

There was a colossal gengar summoned in an ep where he could transmute matter and absorb anything that touches it and it seemed to have drained the person's body so much they were put into an irreversible sleep.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 8, 2008)

What did the giga-dragonite ever do apart from being big?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Being of that size immediately grants you several advantages over just about anything else. And just imagine the Hyper Beam. =D


----------



## Gary (Aug 9, 2008)

If working togather yes


----------



## quizzlix?! (Aug 9, 2008)

naruto uses rasengan

everyone dies


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 9, 2008)

Naruto rapes with their superior elemental system


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh wow, did he just say Naruto's elemental system is superior?

In any case, whatever elemental system they use, they still can't hit anyone except Tyranitar for weakness, and Tyranitar rapes.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 9, 2008)

all the pokemon get raped by C4.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Gengar is unaffected due to intangibility, or Levitate, your choice. Dragonite flies over it. Salamence flies over it. Tyranitar uses Rock Slide first.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 9, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> all the pokemon get raped by C4.



Salamance kills him first.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Being of that size immediately grants you several advantages over just about anything else. And just imagine the Hyper Beam. =D



Speculation.

I think everybody is forgetting about Naruto summons.

They could take out alot of pokemon.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Speculation.
> 
> I think everybody is forgetting about Naruto summons.
> 
> They could take out alot of pokemon.



Bull. Gamabunta isn't a citybuster, or a mountain mover, or capable of stealing people's souls.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Aug 9, 2008)

naruto uses rasengan 

everyone dies


100%proven


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Bull. Gamabunta isn't a citybuster, or a mountain mover, or capable of stealing people's souls.



Dratini didn't destroy the city in one blow. 

It burnt buildings one by one.

Gamabunta destroyed the forest in his fight with shukaku.

When has Gengar had the ability to steal multiple souls at once?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Speculation.
> 
> I think everybody is forgetting about Naruto summons.
> 
> They could take out alot of pokemon.


Bullshit not these pokemon. 


Bobby Drake said:


> Dratini didn't destroy the city in one blow.
> 
> It burnt buildings one by one.
> 
> ...


 Forest 

Tyranitar is casually a mountain buster. 

Gengar has the power to step in any life form's shadow and drain that person's lifeforce in seconds.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Bullshit not these pokemon.
> 
> Forest
> 
> ...



1. Speculation. When has Tyranita actually destoyed a mountain?

2. Please post some proof.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> 1. Speculation. When has Tyranita actually destoyed a mountain?
> 
> 2. Please post some proof.



And so here we regress to your simply not believing the Pokedex, despite it being the highest authority in all Pokemon.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> And so here we regress to your simply not believing the Pokedex, despite it being the highest authority in all Pokemon.



So Proffesor Oak has seen Mewtwo and knows all his characteristics and personality?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> 1. Speculation. When has Tyranita actually destoyed a mountain?
> 
> 2. Please post some proof.



1. Pokedex is above all and is canon

2. It's in the Pokemon Manga when Blue fights Agatha.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Kameil said:


> 1. Pokedex is above all and is canon
> 
> 2. It's in the Pokemon Manga when Blue fights Agatha.



You contradict yourself.

You say the game is canon yet your using a non-canon source i.e the manga as proof.

The pokedex is contradictory.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> You contradict yourself.
> 
> You say the game is canon yet your using a non-canon source i.e the manga as proof.
> 
> The pokedex is contradictory.



What does it contradict? Certainly not game mechanics when Pokemon battles don't destroy half the planet! I mean, that would be totally unheard of! We all know Xenogears blew up the universe with its Kishin Deathblow! KOS-MOS always destroys hordes of enemies with a single blast along with half the galaxy!

And you only learn about Mewtwo if you capture it, it's that simple.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> You contradict yourself.
> 
> You say the game is canon yet your using a non-canon source i.e the manga as proof.
> 
> The pokedex is contradictory.



True you can't cross reference the three pokeverses but out of all of them the game shows the strongest power and that power of Gengar's is actually in a pokedex entry.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Kameil said:


> True you can't cross reference the three pokeverses but out of all of them the game shows the strongest power and that power of Gengar's is actually in a pokedex entry.



Gengars pokedex entry's

_It hides in shadows. It is said that if GENGAR is hiding, it cools the area by nearly 10 degrees F. _

_Lurking in the shadowy corners of rooms, it awaits chances to steal its prey's life force. _

I dont see where it says it steals souls in seconds.



skiboydoggy said:


> What does it contradict? Certainly not game mechanics when Pokemon battles don't destroy half the planet! I mean, that would be totally unheard of! We all know Xenogears blew up the universe with its Kishin Deathblow! KOS-MOS always destroys hordes of enemies with a single blast along with half the galaxy!
> 
> And you only learn about Mewtwo if you capture it, it's that simple.



Pokemon (Game) cannot talk.

So tell me when you get Arcseus how do you know it created the universe with its 1000 arms?

Does it talk to you?

When you capture a Tyranitar, does it casually mountain bust so that you can stick it in the pokedex?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> As I said the pokedex is contradictory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you think Professors reside in the series in the first place? They go out and study the pokemon and the environment they've already gathered and* witnessed* and simply transfer their knowledge to the pokedex.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Pokemon (Game) cannot talk.
> 
> So tell me when you get Arcseus how do you know it created the universe with its 1000 arms?



Legendaries have shown quite the fair number of times that their abilities of communication are not restricted to the vocal realm alone. How about you show me how Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf created civilisation without any means of communication?



> Does it talk to you?



So yes, it does indeed.



> When you capture a Tyranitar, does it casually mountain bust so that you can stick it in the pokedex?



You observe behavioural patterns by placing them into their natural habitat. Or are you telling me I can traverse the country and beat the Elite Four in eight hours? Or I can Fly from city to city in three seconds? Time obviously isn't a factor considered in the game for such purposes.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Legendaries have shown quite the fair number of times that their abilities of communication are not restricted to the vocal realm alone. How about you show me how Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf created civilisation without any means of communication?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So day in pokemon lasts for 20 days and night last for 20 days?

Arcseus pokedex entry's

_It is described in mythology as the Pok?mon that shaped the universe with its 1,000 arms.  _

_Pearl  It is told in mythology that this Pok?mon was born before the universe even existed._ 

The pokedex says in mythology.

Mythology is not fact.

Pokemon are like animals, they can understand you but cannot talk.

About Uxie, Mespirit and Azelf, just beacause something inspires humans doesnt mean it communicates with them.

The moon inspired people to become astronomers, it doesnt meen the moon can talk to us.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> So day in pokemon lasts for 20 days and night last for 20 days?
> 
> Arcseus pokedex entry's
> 
> ...



With the exception that the fact all Legendaries are somehow considered myths but turn into fact.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Kameil said:


> With the exception that the fact all Legendaries are somehow considered myths but turn into fact.



So Proffesor Oak and all other Proffesors have seen them?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> So day in pokemon lasts for 20 days and night last for 20 days?



Time is a game mechanic, like FIVE MINUTES BEFORE THE WORLD EXPLODES! leaves you enough time to grind for another three days.



> Arcseus pokedex entry's
> 
> _It is described in mythology as the Pokémon that shaped the universe with its 1,000 arms.  _
> 
> ...



The mythology was pretty much defined as fact by the time the game was over. Arceus, at the beginning of the universe, birthed Dialga, Palkia, and Giratina, created the world with its thousand arms, and created Azelf, Uxie, and Mesprit before going off to rest.
Even if you don't accept the mythology, Dialga/Palkia were creating a universe on-screen, and Arceus is stronger than them. But of course, we know that in fiction, myth is 99% of the time, the absolute truth.



> Pokemon are like animals, they can understand you but cannot talk.
> 
> About Uxie, Mespirit and Azelf, just beacause something inspires humans doesnt mean it communicates with them.



Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf taught humans intelligence, emotions, and will. You don't inspire anything without having those prerequisite three. Okay, the fairies aside, the Porygon series are a computer program. Do they have no methods of communication? Alakazam has IQ 5000, no methods of communication despite being a Psychic?



> The moon inspired people to become astronomers, it doesnt meen the moon can talk to us.



Which would make sense if the moon actually magically created astronomy.



> So Proffesor Oak and all other Proffesors have seen them?



You catch them, so yeah. If you don't catch them, there is no data.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> So Proffesor Oak and all other Proffesors have seen them?



See above post.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> The mythology was pretty much defined as fact by the time the game was over. Arceus, at the beginning of the universe, birthed Dialga, Palkia, and Giratina, created the world with its thousand arms, and created Azelf, Uxie, and Mesprit before going off to rest.
> Even if you don't accept the mythology, Dialga/Palkia were creating a universe on-screen, and Arceus is stronger than them. But of course, we know that in fiction, myth is 99% of the time, the absolute truth.



They were creating a "galaxy".

If they were creating a real universe it would have expanded instantly and englulfed their planet at least.

It did not.




> Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf taught humans intelligence, emotions, and will. You don't inspire anything without having those prerequisite three. Okay, the fairies aside, the Porygon series are a computer program. Do they have no methods of communication? Alakazam has IQ 5000, no methods of communication despite being a Psychic?
> 
> 
> 
> Which would make sense if the moon actually magically created astronomy.



Please read the pokedex again.

It said they taught humans the importance of emotions.

It didn't teach them what they are.

You cannot teach emotions.

Did you ever play pokemon yellow.

Pickachu couldn't talk to you, it only made faces and said its name.

Pokemon cannot talk unless the game says so.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> They were creating a "galaxy".
> 
> If they were creating a real universe it would have expanded instantly and englulfed their planet at least.
> 
> It did not.



Why would that be? Haruhi created a universe, but it didn't immediately eat up the universe we are familiar with. It was supposed to replace it, but it wasn't an immediate process. Besides, even by creating a galaxy, that puts them way above most manga.



> Please read the pokedex again.
> 
> It said they taught humans the importance of emotions.
> 
> ...



Nobility of emotions. In any case, I was referring more to Uxie, who bestowed intelligence onto people through its emergence.

Although I suppose now Machamp can't breath because its Pokedex doesn't say it can.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Why would that be? Haruhi created a universe, but it didn't immediately eat up the universe we are familiar with. It was supposed to replace it, but it wasn't an immediate process. Besides, even by creating a galaxy, that puts them way above most manga.



No it doesn not.

So what if it can create, can it destroy?

Can it take hits?

How durable is it?




> Nobility of emotions. In any case, I was referring more to Uxie, who bestowed intelligence onto people through its emergence.
> Although I suppose now Machamp can't breath because its Pokedex doesn't say it can.



Logical fallacy.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> No it doesn not.
> 
> So what if it can create, can it destroy?
> 
> ...



It was replacing, which implies the destruction of the current and the creation of the next.
Of course, they could easily just Spacial Rend and Roar of Time everything to heck, so I don't see how anything else is a factor here until we get an equal reality warper to come into play.



> Logical fallacy.



Which one would that be? By the way, you are operating off a massive fallacy of incredulity yourself. Simply because you cannot believe that the Pokedex is true, it suddenly becomes wrong? Your proof is based around the fact that Arceus can't talk and nobody on screen has seen Tyranitar move mountains, which is bullshit compared to the fact that you know, this is the comprehensive Pokemon encyclopaedia where there is no need for hyperbole.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 9, 2008)

Narutoverse would take this


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 9, 2008)

Juubi said:


> Narutoverse would take this



I love your lack of evidence. 

Anyway, Pokedex is the highest canon in-game, no matter how much people don't want to believe it.

Manga versions also rape, due to city-busting abilities.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> I love your lack of evidence.
> 
> Anyway, Pokedex is the highest canon in-game, no matter how much people don't want to believe it.
> 
> Manga versions also rape, due to city-busting abilities.



It never destroyed a city in one hit.

He went around on his dratini destroying vermillion city .

Naruto could go around demolishing buildings with paper bombs, it doesnt make him a city buster.


Here is the so called city buster
Chapter 347 Page 10


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2008)

Shoulda figured. That manga is so overrated.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Shoulda figured. That manga is so overrated.



Yes very overrated.

It wasn't bad when pokemon was a huge fad though.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> can Goku defeat Bulbasaur?



Of course he can.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Of course he can.



argh...gokus beam attacks are fotton based...just high concentration of light as such...KAMEAME ONLY MAKES HIM STRONGER...argh


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Ark 11.0 said:


> argh...gokus beam attacks are fotton based...just high concentration of light as such...KAMEAME ONLY MAKES HIM STRONGER...argh



He can easily kill Bulbasaur with his fists.

And where is your proof a Kamehameha is photon based?

I thought the enrgy came from inside the person.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> He can easily kill Bulbasaur with his fists.
> 
> And where is your proof a Kamehameha is photon based?
> 
> I thought the enrgy came from inside the person.



I am pretty sure they were being sarcastic


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I am pretty sure they were being sarcastic



Sorry.

Its just in my nature to debate people so i can prove them wrong.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> even if they're correct?



No.

Because I am always right 

DO you have something to contribute to this thread that is on topic?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> It never destroyed a city in one hit.
> 
> He went around on his dratini destroying vermillion city .
> 
> ...



One Hyper Beam, one fucking hole that stretches across half of Vermillion. It's a Dragonair too, proves how much the fuck you know. Going around destroying indeed...
was.

You see that singular crater? Compared to the size of the buildings all around? Yeah, it's bigger than the Hidden Villages.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> One Hyper Beam, one fucking hole that stretches across half of Vermillion. It's a Dragonair too, proves how much the fuck you know. Going around destroying indeed...
> was.
> 
> You see that singular crater? Compared to the size of the buildings all around? Yeah, it's bigger than the Hidden Villages.



Get your eyes checked hun.

The crater is not half the size of the city, no where even close to half the size.

was.

Look over the HORIZON.

Since when was Konoha 10 buildings wide?

If you read more that Dragon Rage attack couldnt even kill a normal little girl.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Since when was Konoha 10 buildings wide?



Since you know, those buildings are big relative to a ninja village? Most buildings in the Hidden Villages don't go past two stories, some of those cross ten. And Vermillion *City* is obviously much larger than the Hidden *Village* of the Leaf.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Since you know, those buildings are big relative to a ninja village? Most buildings in the Hidden Villages don't go past two stories, some of those cross ten. And Vermillion *City* is obviously much larger than the Hidden *Village* of the Leaf.



Prove it?

Konoha is way bigger than a village.

It is Town sized at least.

Vermillion "City" isnt even as big as a city.

The Dragonair attack would probably thake out the Staduim the chunnin exams were fought in.


----------



## Red Exodus (Aug 10, 2008)

The Naruto hate is strong in this thread.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Prove it?
> 
> Konoha is way bigger than a village.
> 
> ...



Okay, you know what? Screw this. City buster or not, they can kill Naruto characters, and Naruto characters can't hurt them, they babyshakerapestomp.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> The Naruto hate is strong in this thread.



Hey I like Naruto. I just know it's not as strong as Pokemon.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Okay, you know what? Screw this. City buster or not, they can kill Naruto characters, and Naruto characters can't hurt them, they babyshakerapestomp.



If they can't even kill a little girl with its full power they are not killing anyone in the Narutoverse.

Naruto creates 1000 clones which rasengan them all to death. 

Super-Effective.

I accept your concession.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

The two Salamences take this


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The two Salamences take this



How?

Please explain.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> How?
> 
> Please explain.



The lack of Naruto characters that can fly and survive fire raining from the sky.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> If they can't even kill a little girl with its full power they are not killing anyone in the Narutoverse.
> 
> Naruto creates 1000 clones which rasengan them all to death.
> 
> ...



So you're using a human body, of which the durability is notoriously high when used in fiction to compare to a casual blockbuster? I guess Kaku is really weak despite destroying that tower because he didn't hurt a normal human Zoro now, eh?
Dragonite flies and fires a blockbusting Hyper Beam on Naruto's clones, Naruto is wiped off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The lack of Naruto characters that can fly and survive fire raining from the sky.



Naruto summons Gamabunta.

Gamabunta jumps high.

Gamabunta eats the Salamence.

Deidara C4's them to death.

Fire does nothing to Naruto characters.

It always fails.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Naruto summons Gamabunta.
> 
> Gamabunta jumps high.
> 
> ...



Fire misses, not fails.
Naruto summons Gamabunta and Salamence roars, Gamabunta fails at his jumping due to the Earthquake that occured.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Naruto summons Gamabunta.
> 
> Gamabunta jumps high.
> 
> ...



Gamabunta can't jump kilometres into the air, and he gets ripped a new one the moment he jumps.
Joy.
And Hyper Beam still works regardless.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you guys totally disregarding Gamabunta's water attacks?

Kyubbi, or Shukaku could take them out on their own.

The summons are just bench warmers.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Are you guys totally disregarding Gamabunta's water attacks?
> 
> Kyubbi, or Shukaku could take them out on their own.
> 
> The summons are just bench warmers.



What is Kyuubi or Shukaku going to being be able to do anything while constant earthquakes are going on due to Salamence roaring?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> If they can't even kill a little girl with its full power they are not killing anyone in the Narutoverse.



What "little girl" survived a Hyper Beam?

If it was in the manga, someone needs to decide which continuity we're using for feats...anime, Manga or games?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Dragon resists water for one, for two, the water attacks in Naruto are frankly quite shitty compared to even anime Pokemon, where Mudkipz could break rock with their watergun.
For three, prove that the water bullet has range that could catch a Dragonite in flight.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Are you guys totally disregarding Gamabunta's water attacks?
> 
> Kyubbi, or Shukaku could take them out on their own.
> 
> The summons are just bench warmers.



Kyuubi gets shitted on hyper beams as does Shukaku. The Summons are garbage compared to these tyrants Narutoverse is dealing with which they can't they all die a horrid death.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Dragon resists water for one, for two, the water attacks in Naruto are frankly quite shitty compared to even anime Pokemon, where Mudkipz could break rock with their watergun.
> For three, prove that the water bullet has range that could catch a Dragonite in flight.



Considering Gamabunta and Shukaku's size, the range is way over 100 meters.

R.I.P Pokemons 
*Wibble*

Link removed


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Considering Gamabunta and Shukaku's size, the range is way over 100 meters.
> 
> R.I.P Pokemons
> LINK



Dragonite's speed is far superior than Water bullet's range could ever hope to hit the pokemon aren't getting hit either Gengar phases through ground and Salamence counters with hyper beam that could break the water apart from hitting it.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Considering Gamabunta and Shukaku's size, the range is way over 100 meters.
> 
> R.I.P Pokemons
> LINK
> ...



Shukaku and Gamabunta get turned into the hole that graced Vermillion City in one Hyper Beam. Joy.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Am I the only one wondering why Bobby Drake isn't countering the non-stop Earthquakes that will be occuring as a result of Salamence and Tyranitar?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Dragon resists water for one, for two, the water attacks in Naruto are frankly quite shitty compared to even anime Pokemon, where Mudkipz could break rock with their watergun.
> For three, prove that the water bullet has range that could catch a Dragonite in flight.



Stop saying "even the anime". The anime has several areas where it's quite stronger than the manga or games.

Also a better water feat in the anime would be in "Fire and Ice," _A Squirtle_ launches a Water Gun attack that blasts a *Nidorino* through a boulder.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Am I the only one wondering why Bobby Drake isn't countering the non-stop Earthquakes that will be occuring as a result of Salamence and Tyranitar?



Who the hell needs Salamence Tyranitar busts the mountain himself. His rock hide plates prevent any kind of damage done towards it piss it off and both Shukaku and Kyuubi is gone.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Stop saying "even the anime". The anime has several areas where it's quite stronger than the manga or games.



The average Pokemon in anime are quite a fair bit weaker than the showings in both game and manga. The Legendaries are stronger in the anime than the manga, but that's about it.



> Also a better water feat in the anime would be in "Fire and Ice," _A Squirtle_ launches a Water Gun attack that blasts a *Nidorino* through a boulder.



I only remembered Mudkip due to the Mudkip meme video.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Am I the only one wondering why Bobby Drake isn't countering the non-stop Earthquakes that will be occuring as a result of Salamence and Tyranitar?



Why would that affect The Bijuu's and Summons.

It'll be like a bridge rocking underneath you.



skiboydoggy said:


> Shukaku and Gamabunta get turned into the hole that graced Vermillion City in one Hyper Beam. Joy.



By the same pokemon who got a direct hit with its full power and couldn't kill a little girl and a pickachu 

Please prove to me how the pokemon are faster.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Why would that affect The Bijuu's and Summons.
> 
> It'll be like a bridge rocking underneath you.



Seeing as you are saying they are going to be hitting them with their apparent pinpoint accuracy from hundreds of meters below them, I figure an earthquake would fuck up their aim pretty badly.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Why would that affect The Bijuu's and Summons.
> 
> It'll be like a bridge rocking underneath you.



Break any kind of opponent's footing and then you have a fully charged Hyper beam and fresh clean bloody crisp holes through your wonderful Bijuu's and summons.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

And Earthquake is a powerful attack, not some Ritcher Scale 2 rocking.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Goodbye pokemon 
LINK 

Kyuubi raises tsunami's drowning all pokemon but Dragonite, then procceds to drop a mountain on Dragonite.

I guess you forgot Kyuubi causes earthquakes too.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

I was refering to the Earthquakes that Salamence causes by roaring, and that Tyranitar causes by shaking.
Not the attack, as that could be considered game mechanics.

@Bobby Drake
Doesn't help when their aim will be shit


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Why would that affect The Bijuu's and Summons.
> 
> It'll be like a bridge rocking underneath you.
> 
> ...



You'd think a franchise such as Pokemon would even show that in the twisted manga? Besides we're not using Manga feats.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Shukaku and Gamabunta get turned into the hole that graced Vermillion City in one Hyper Beam. Joy.





Azure Flame Kite said:


> I was refering to the Earthquakes that Salamence causes by roaring, and that Tyranitar causes by shaking.
> Not the attack, as that could be considered game mechanics.
> 
> @Bobby Drake
> Doesn't help when their aim will be shit



So a pokemon trainer has better aim than Gamabunta?

Pokemon trainers at best could throw a pokeball 90 mph.

All these pokemon here have been caught by someone.

Gamabunta's attacks are much faster than a pokeball being thrown.

Gamabunta will hit them.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> So a pokemon trainer has better aim than Gamabunta?



Most of the pokemon would be flying and thus unaffected by the Earthquake


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> So a pokemon trainer has better aim than Gamabunta?



Colossal beings can surely miss small targets it's simple.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Colossal beings can surely miss small targets it's simple.



No. 

I can dodge a skittle being thrown by a baby point blank.

But I probably couldnt dodge a basketball being thrown at me much faster from the same range.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

We're all forgetting of Gengar's critical ability pertaining to this fight as well he drains both Kyuubi's and Shukaku's lifeforce within seconds.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> No.
> 
> I can dodge a skittle being thrown by a baby point blank.
> 
> But I probably couldnt dodge a basketball being thrown at me much faster from the same range.



Shame we are dealing with hundreds of meters in the air and not point blank


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Goodbye pokemon
> LINK
> 
> Kyuubi raises tsunami's drowning all pokemon but Dragonite, then procceds to drop a mountain on Dragonite.
> ...



Naruto can't unleash nine tails, KN4 is turned into a bloody mist by Hyper Beam like everything else.
Besides, Salamence and Dragonite can fly over it, Gengar can choose to Levitate or do some intangibility junk, and Tyranitar can Dig. Alternatively, they can Earthquake near the body of water themselves and cause another tsunami.



> So a pokemon trainer has better aim than Gamabunta?
> 
> Pokemon trainers at best could throw a pokeball 90 mph.
> 
> ...



Pokemon are captured when weakened, which basically means beat to nearly a bloody pulp by other Pokemon. Or are you using a Trainer's skill and/or game mechanics to justify your claim that Pokemon don't fight at supersonic speeds despite the fact that this is asserted by a number of Pokedex entries?


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Kameil said:


> We're all forgetting of Gengar's critical ability pertaining to this fight as well he drains both Kyuubi's and Shukaku's lifeforce within seconds.



Kyuubi life force is infinite.

Nice try though.

Again the pokedex entry says Gengar can drain life force but not in seconds.

Stop Lying.


Azure Flame Kite said:


> Shame we are dealing with hundreds of meters in the air and not point blank



Too bad Gamabunta is faster than them and can jump high.

An Average Toad can jump average 5ft in the air.

The average toad is under 30 cm.

Do the math and see how high Gamabunta can jump.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Naruto can't unleash nine tails, KN4 is turned into a bloody mist by Hyper Beam like everything else.
> Besides, Salamence and Dragonite can fly over it, Gengar can choose to Levitate or do some intangibility junk, and Tyranitar can Dig. Alternatively, they can Earthquake near the body of water themselves and cause another tsunami.
> 
> 
> ...



Stop Lying.

Please provide me these entries.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Too bad Gamabunta is faster than them and can jump high.
> 
> An Average Toad can jump average 5ft in the air.
> 
> ...



We aren't given a height for Gamabunta and I am not in school right now, if you want the math done than you do it.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Kyuubi life force is infinite.
> 
> Nice try though.
> 
> ...


Do the math how high Dragonite and Salamence could fly and hyper beam Gamabunta on his way to the skies.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Stop Lying.
> 
> Please provide me these entries.



Ask and you shall recieve.

Dragonite


> Has intelligence on par with people. This "sea guardian" is said to be capable of flying around the globe in about 16 hours.


Garchomp


> When it folds up its body and extends its wings, it looks like a jet plane. It flies at sonic speed.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Ask and you shall recieve.
> Dragonite
> 
> Garchomp



Dragonite is not sound speed.

A 747 can travel round the world in 13 hours.

A 747 doesnt fly at the speed of sound.

Where did it say Garchomp fights at sonic speeds?

It just says it can fly at those speeds.



Garchomp flys into Gamabunta and breaks its neck.

Dragonite gets killed by the internal bleeding caused by Gamabunta's water bullet.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Kyuubi life force is infinite.
> 
> Nice try though.
> 
> ...


Lol Whomever said I was lying if Haunter can pull souls from a human body within seconds than clearly Gengar could do the same to foes and drain life force in the same time limit.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Stop Lying.
> 
> Please provide me these entries.







There, supersonic speeds from Pokemon.



> Dragonite is not sound speed.
> 
> A 747 can travel round the world in 13 hours.
> 
> ...



Now you're just grasping at straws. Prove that Gamabunta's water bullet can even reach Dragonite before it gets Hyperbeam'd. Also, these are Pokemon that regularly take each other's attacks, Water Bullet isn't doing anything to them.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Dragonite is not sound speed.
> 
> A 747 can travel round the world in 13 hours.
> 
> ...



Flying around the world at sixteen hours puts you at around 500 mph.
The planet is 7,926 miles in diameter that divided by sixteen gives you ~ 496 mph which is above the speed of sound.
The last freaking sentence says it flies at sonic speeds, in those exact words.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> There, supersonic speeds from Pokemon.



Pigeot isnt in this fight, not that it would make a difference.

Speed doesnt mean shit if the opponent is a tank.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Pigeot isnt in this fight, not that it would make a difference.
> 
> Speed doesnt mean shit if the opponent is a tank.



Neither is Garchomp, it's what we call setting a standard.
And tank doesn't mean shit if you can't take a casual blockbuster.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Neither is Garchomp, it's what we call setting a standard.
> And tank doesn't mean shit if you can't take a casual blockbuster.



1.These pokemon are not Pigeot or Garchomp so they don't move sound speed.

If you want to dispute this please show me proof that the pokemon in this fight can do so.

2. Gamabunta can take blockbusters.

Its funny how that blockbuster using its full power couldnt kill a little girl and pickachu.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> 1.These pokemon are not Pigeot or Garchomp so they don't move sound speed.
> 
> If you want to dispute this please show me proof that the pokemon in this fight can do so.



I have given you the proof, but here it is again.

Dragonite
Flying around the world at sixteen hours puts you at around 500 mph.
The planet is 7,926 miles in diameter that divided by sixteen gives you ~ 496 mph which is above the speed of sound.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I have given you the proof, but here it is again.
> 
> Dragonite
> Flying around the world at sixteen hours puts you at around 500 mph.
> The planet is 7,926 miles in diameter that divided by sixteen gives you ~ 496 mph which is above the speed of sound.



Wrong.

speed of sound at sea level = 761.207051 mph or over 




Why do you think the concord was the ONLY supersonic passenger plane.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2008)

> The average Pokemon in anime are quite a fair bit weaker than the showings in both game and manga. The Legendaries are stronger in the anime than the manga, but that's about it.



We'll see you change your tune when I start my Pokemon Respect Thread for the anime and films...expect it in a few days and providing YT doesn't prohibit the vids. I don't think theyw ill but I don't understand that stupid site's rules so they might.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Wrong.
> 
> speed of sound at sea level = 761.207051 mph or over
> 
> ...



Must have mistook the meters for feet when I was calculating.
Oh well, still faster than anything Naruto has.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Must have mistook the meters for feet when I was calculating.
> Oh well, still faster than anything Naruto has.



Antelope are faster than humans can run or throw spears.

It doesn't stop them from killing them with spears.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Antelope are faster than humans can run or throw spears.
> 
> It doesn't stop them from killing them with spears.



Maybe because it is not moving? 
If the Antelope was actually faster than the spears and moving that fast then it would not be hit, especially if for some reason the humans needed to throw the spears at a 90 degree angle which is the case here.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Maybe because it is not moving?
> If the Antelope was actually faster than the spears and moving that fast then it would not be hit, especially if for some reason the humans needed to throw the spears at a 90 degree angle which is the case here.



Well humans hunt and kill moving antelope.

With spears.

Watch the videos on youtube.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Well humans hunt and kill moving antelope.
> 
> With spears.
> 
> Watch the videos on youtube.



Well then maybe the human's spears are faster than the Antelope is currently moving? 
And I don't see them throwing the spears straight up against gravity, which would be the case in this battle.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> 1.These pokemon are not Pigeot or Garchomp so they don't move sound speed.
> 
> If you want to dispute this please show me proof that the pokemon in this fight can do so.
> 
> ...




It's the standard for the verse that speeds are at or around supersonic speeds. I'll get the numbers.

Pidgeot's Base Speed: 91
Salamence: 100
Gengar: 110

Tyranitar and Dragonite aren't as fast, but they instead have raw power, such as being mountain busters or casual blockbusters in a lower evolutionary form.

And prove that Gamabunta can take a blockbuster please.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> It's the standard for the verse that speeds are at or around supersonic speeds. I'll get the numbers.
> 
> Pidgeot's Base Speed: 91
> Salamence: 100
> ...



I thought we werent using game mechanics. 

Thats what you said right.

Gamabunta took Shukaku's attacks that could easily destroy a block.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> I thought we werent using game mechanics.
> 
> Thats what you said right.
> 
> Gamabunta took Shukaku's attacks that could easily destroy a block.



He took it once saying that another one would put him down.
So Dragonite uses two hyperbeams and it's done.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> He took it once saying that another one would put him down.
> So Dragonite uses two hyperbeams and it's done.



Or, you know, Dragonite is stronger than Dragonair and just blows it up in one anyway. Alternatively, the Gengar that happens to be flying over there and the Salamence flying over that other side and the Tyranitar standing over there just blow the entire village, Bijuu and Summons included to hell.



> I thought we werent using game mechanics.
> 
> Thats what you said right.
> 
> Gamabunta took Shukaku's attacks that could easily destroy a block.


And I didn't want to use game mechanics, but your silly little insistence that Pokemon do not fight at supersonic speeds forced me to pop them out. That is the standard for Pokemonverse, some fight faster, most a little slower, but at high levels, this isn't a significant difference. They can still hit each other and dodge each other's hits assuming they have Detect or something like that.
And of course, they oneshot most of Narutoverse's big guns, so getting hit isn't actually going to bother them much.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Or, you know, Dragonite is stronger than Dragonair and just blows it up in one anyway. Alternatively, the Gengar that happens to be flying over there and the Salamence flying over that other side and the Tyranitar standing over there just blow the entire village, Bijuu and Summons included to hell.



Not nessecarily. 

Pickachu beat a Raichu.

A level 100 Dragonair is stronger than a level 50 Dragonite.

And not the Slamances and Gengar don't have that much power.

If they do please show me.



> And I didn't want to use game mechanics, but your silly little insistence that Pokemon do not fight at supersonic speeds forced me to pop them out. That is the standard for Pokemonverse, some fight faster, most a little slower, but at high levels, this isn't a significant difference. They can still hit each other and dodge each other's hits assuming they have Detect or something like that.
> And of course, they oneshot most of Narutoverse's big guns, so getting hit isn't actually going to bother them much.



No just no.

Prove to me that their attacks are that strong.

Show me scans, clips anything.

Otherwise your just making up bullshit.

KN4 chakra beam is equall to Dragonairs hyperbeam.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> *KN4 chakra beam is equall to Dragonairs hyperbeam.*



Doesn't matter if it can't hit them.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Not nessecarily.
> 
> Pickachu beat a Raichu.
> 
> ...



Utter PIS and poor trainer decisions.
Level 50 Dragonite do not exist, except when used by Lance in GSC, since he's a hacker. We always assume the Pokemon to be maxed out anyway.
Salamence and Gengar don't need the same power to destroy most things in Naruto, although we assume they are due to powerscaling.
Or is Regigigas really weak because it hasn't done anything yet now?



> No just no.
> 
> Prove to me that their attacks are that strong.
> 
> ...



You scan'd the blockbuster yourself, and KN4's chakra beam busted three gates, and did not cause the damage of a blockbuster. AND, KN4's beam destroys almost everything in Naruto regardless.
Or is Kakashi tanking Hyper Beam now?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Or is Regigigas really weak because it hasn't done anything yet now?



Well I'd say he is really weak more because he has to wait defenselessly after every attack because of Truant.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 10, 2008)

It's because of Slow Start. Slaking has truant.

Pokemon are sound speed, how are you going to disprove that when it's stated in the pokedex? Considering Dusclops uses a motherfucking BLACK HOLE and other pokemon tank it fine I think we all know who wins


----------



## Gary (Aug 10, 2008)

Just ot make sure all the pokedexs facts are hyber holes ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> A level 100 Dragonair is stronger than a level 50 Dragonite.



I would hope a level 100 Dragonair would be stronger then a level 50 Dragonair.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 10, 2008)

Gary said:


> Just ot make sure all the pokedexs facts are hyber holes ?



I have yet to see one.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 10, 2008)

Narutoverse takes this if they happen to have 5 masterballs at their disposal. Otherwise, no. The Pokemon's are just too overpowered.


----------



## Goom (Aug 10, 2008)

Dragonnite solos

so does gengar

and probably those other guys too.  Too bad I'm not up to date with pokemans or I would know.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2008)

Gary said:


> Just ot make sure all the pokedexs facts are hyber holes ?



Not true considering professors from each region study pokemon and embed information into what they've witnessed in their environment and transfer it to a pokedex simply for a trainer to utilize so no pokedex isn't hyperbole.


----------



## Gig (Aug 11, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Not nessecarily.
> 
> Pickachu beat a Raichu.


 A Pikachu that is level 50 can beat a Raichu that is level 50 if the Pikachu has a light ball as it doubles both it?s attack stats 



Bobby Drake said:


> A level 100 Dragonair is stronger than a level 50 Dragonite.


 off coarse it is but Dragonite has much higher base stats 



Bobby Drake said:


> And not the Slamances. and Gengar don't have that much power.


 lol a Salamence in the anime was fighting Moltres evenly and fucked over 4 Gyarados in one shot and Moltres at the time was at the pinnacle of it?s power.

As for in game Salamence has the same attack power as Dragonite and Tyranitar only lower defence but this doe?s not really matter as it has higher speed.


----------



## Gaara517 (Aug 14, 2008)

if the entire narutoverse is fighting than narutoverse wins by overpowering the pokemon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm leaning more towards pokemon, but with all of the narutoverse against them, they'd lose.

But if you add Wobbufett, Garchomp, Porygon-Z, Lucario and Gyarados, then its win for pokemon.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 14, 2008)

battlerek said:


> I'm leaning more towards pokemon, but with all of the narutoverse against them, they'd lose.
> 
> But if you add Wobbufett, Garchomp, Porygon-Z, Lucario and Gyarados, then its win for pokemon.



Why did you revive the fucking thread?

Just fucking wonderful.


----------

